# Tension headache during 2ww



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi!

I've been having bad tension headaches since ET on Saturday. Probably just the stress of the last couple of weeks of treatment. I've been using paracetomol but it doesn't seem to be helping much.

Any suggestions ? What about ibuprofen ? Not sure if it is ok though.

Any help gratefully received.

Thanks,

Minnie Mouse


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Minnie Mouse,

Sorry not to reply before now. How are the headaches? Have they resolved? Generally speaking better to avoid ibuprofen type drugs if you can when on 2ww and during pregnancy (unless you do need to take them for medical reasosns) Have you tired reflexology or accupuncture or massage? Lavander oil can help to relax you to.

All the best for 2ww
Maz x


----------



## MinneMouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, Maz.

I'm feeling a bit better now. Had some acupuncture during the week and have been drinking lots of water, so managed to get rid of them with just a few paracetemol.

I now have entered the fruit loop stage, as testing on Thursday.....but just have to try and relax. Easier said than done !

Cheers!

Minnie


----------

